# dinner time!



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi all, 
I tried to feed my hedgie live meal worms and he did not seem to fond of them, however he did eat ones that were in his food... (the dried ones or something) I saw on the forum that hedgies should not eat raisons...so I went to the store to get my Ovi some treats and one of them had dried cranberry in them? I did not know if this was okay for my hedgie. I also know that they can eat baby food, cat treats, different fruits, veggies. 

I was just wondering if anyone could send me other specifics, of what they feed their hedgies. I would love to hear all the different diets, treats and everything else!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's been super hard finding treats they like but this is what I've figured out so far lol
Loken likes mealies and recently tried peas and ate them, he's my picky one
Sandra will eat mealies steamed carrot, pineapple, peas, apple


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

I deffinetly want to try some of those, if anyone else has any others things that they feed their hedgies, and possibly how often I should feed my hedgie this, that would be great!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Here's a list of things to avoid...
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=40
As far as food I have tried with my hedgies...
Cooked, plain chicken. Cooked carrots, squash, pumpkin. Green beans, apple. 
Banana is a big hit with Zoey. Shrimp. Scrambled eggs are also a big hit. Watermelon.

I haven't tried these, but heard some hedgies like them - baby food (just about any kind, but the meat kind is popular) & gerber chicken sticks.

I have found that Zoey will at least try something. Cholla won't touch anything but his kibble & mealworms & waxworms.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley will eat live, canned or defrosted frozen worms (not freeze dried but fresh ones that I put in the freezer, defrost on a paper towel in a few minutes and then feed immediately to hedgehog). How many you feed partly depends on your hedgehogs weight and activity level but most can have about 4 a night or more if they only get them occasionally or every other night. 

He has been known to eat banana but only if hand fed (hand feeding is not typically recommended). 

He loves baby food but only from the syringe (will not touch soft food in a dish). 

His favourite treat is beef liver, it's a freeze dried treat sold for cats and dogs. He gets a small piece every other night or so. This is super high in protein stinky and he anoints with it every time. 

He also likes turkey dog biscuits. But I haven't been able to find these any where except the pet store I used to work in (Bark and Fitz) which only has a handful of Canadian locations. They used to give away samples of them so when I worked I would put one in my pocket for Quigley to find during snuggle time later. He would usually take a few bites of it (eating about 1/3 of the treat) and then I would save the rest for the next day (it would take him a few days to finish it). Keep in mind these were tiny treats made for small dogs.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> His favourite treat is beef liver, it's a freeze dried treat sold for cats and dogs. He gets a small piece every other night or so. This is super high in protein stinky and he anoints with it every time.


Same as Sanrf and chicken hearts (dried cat treats in a bag). I cut off a teeny piece - which totally grosses me out: It's a real heart :shock: !!! - and he annoints every single time. I don't know how he finds time to eat anything with all the annointing he does. :roll:


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> He has been known to eat banana but only if hand fed (hand feeding is not typically recommended).


why is hand feeding not recommended??


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

chicken hearts? gross but if their high in protein I would love to have Ovi try some...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I tossed out the bag but I'm sure they were 42% protein...can't remember fat. He only gets a teeeeeensy little piece 2 - 3 times a week ('bout half the size of a fingernail?)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

zomeister said:


> hedgielover said:
> 
> 
> > He has been known to eat banana but only if hand fed (hand feeding is not typically recommended).
> ...


It's because they can start to associate fingers with food. And may start biting. Using tweezers or chopsticks is a better option.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What kind of food are you feeding that has dried mealworms in it?


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

nikki said:


> What kind of food are you feeding that has dried mealworms in it?


I was mixing the food that his breeder gave me, with the food I have now. His current food is just hedge hog food, but the mealworms come from his old food, I am just slowly switching it to less and less so there is not such a shock. 
I just want to make sure I give him all the food, and variety he needs.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What kind of hedgehog food are you feeding? Most commercial hedgehog foods aren't any good, just junk. Its usually better to feed a mix of high quality cat foods.


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

What kind of catfoods are recommended? I want my hedgie to stay healthy so suggestions please! Also, anything that I can mix with the food? Like foods daily basis and other foods as treats???


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc is my fussy boy. We have tried a lot of treats. He is my mealie monster, but will only eat live. He loves bananas & banana baby food, and that's about all.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

There are already lots of threads about cat foods and treats. There is the list, there was another one about ingredients to avoid. Try doing a search by using the search bar in the upper right hand corner right beside the hedgehog central logo.


----------

